# Rangerwickett



## arwink (Apr 8, 2003)

Haven't caught you online since you posted the message in a hive thread, but I did send you an e-mail.  Though I'd better check that you got it


----------



## RangerWickett (Apr 8, 2003)

I got it.  I just have been uber-busy reading ~300 pages of Japanese history and English literary theory.  My brain no work so good.

Do you have any suggestions for art pieces you think would go well with the article section you've written?  We should probably try to get the article finished by the 21st.  The 28th is the latest we can turn it in.


----------



## arwink (Apr 9, 2003)

Cool.  Just thought I should check.  My mail has been doing wierd things lately.

I'll e-mail some art suggestions tomorrow when I get back to the computer with the draft on it


----------



## Alzrius (Apr 9, 2003)

RangerWickett said:
			
		

> *I got it.  I just have been uber-busy reading ~300 pages of Japanese history and English literary theory.  My brain no work so good. *




As a fellow Japanese Studies major, I feel your pain.


----------



## masque (Apr 10, 2003)

*More Japanese Studies?*

*raised hand*  Me too.  Is it ancient or modern Japanese history?  I can't get my uni to offer ancient because they think there isn't any demand for it.


----------

